# CHP Report 070810



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

This is a follow on to TunaFish' Weekend Report (pt1).

After packing up two yaks and gear into my car, I proceeded to wait for 3 hours for a phone call telling me that the rest of the plastic armada was ready to go. At 10:58 P.M., I finally get the call and head out the door for CHP. 

Once we(fishbait, fingersandclaws, AtlantaKing and I) made it out to the pier, we saw that the wind was steady and the temperatures had dropped enough that we were a bit cold. Oh, well. Pull out the jackets. Luckily, I even brought out my waders and wetsuit.

As we were setting up the yaks, 1obxnut pulls up and we do the meet and greet.

After setting up, we head out to the beach and that's when TunaFish spots us from the pier and tells us that there is a small craft warning and even a Coast Guard shipped anchored just yonder. The wind was steady at 10-15mph. Oh, well.

We lugged our yaks onto the pier and fished for some bait with TH and TunaFish. Lots of spot, several croakers and a TB porgy among others.

At 4:30 A.M., we saw 5 yaks launch one by one. For 30 minutes we watched as they made their way out there in the chop, wondering if the Coast Guard was going to do anything. Nope. Let's go.

TH went off to find TunaFish and AtlantaKing, while Fingers, fishbait and I carted our yaks back off the pier and onto the beach. Water was bit choppy, but manageable. I'll let TH and AtlantaKing chime in about their launching experience.  

I was having trouble holding bottom with my 2lb plow anchor and fishbait with his short anchor line. Fingers was fine and had his game face on (you know, the "I'm holding bottom and fishing, how come you're not?" look).

We started to moving around looking for the bite. Croaker, flounder, blues, stripers, spot, seabass, porgy, sand perch, all on the menu that day.

The winds died down about 9 or 10 o'clock and the sun started to peek through. Turned out to be a gorgeous day, but not a lot of keeper flounder to found. Fishbait and TH got the only two keeper flounders boated, but rest were just short TBs.

I hit a mess of big croaker at one spot around 2 P.M. Cast, jig, jig, BAM! My rod was bent in half, line peeling off at times and my anchor getting a workout. Croaker are a lot of fun on light/medium tackle. 

By the time the school moved off the spot, I had a mesh bag of em causing my yak to vibrate from all the croaking.  

At 4 P.M., we pulled out as the tide had slacked and we were hungry. Breakfast, lunch, dinner (whatever it is after you have fasted from the night before) at Rusty Rudder in Ruddertowne. Mmm.

Then the long drive home.









The ones that came home with me.









The lineup, dressed and ready for dinner.









Oddly enough, every one of the croaker were females. 

One thing I can't figure out. One of the croaker had gut hooked my 1/4 oz jighead when I pulled her in. I didn't want a bleeding and dieing fish floating around in a mesh bag in bluefish infested waters. So I just cut off the line to deal with later.

After cleaning all the fish, there was no jighead to be found.  Where did it go?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Great report man!!*

Next time, I'll have to hang around a little longer so I can hop onto Tom's canoe or borrow one of Jiro's extra yak.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Jighead = digested. They are quick like that.

Tuna, BTW, you don't wanna borrow Jiro's yak. We drained 2 gallons from the hull after we got back.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fingersandclaws said:


> Tuna, BTW, you don't wanna borrow Jiro's yak. We drained 2 gallons from the hull after we got back.


You talking about my old blue one? Hope not. Is it cracked or something?

OBTW oki... Never tried croaker roe before. Any good? I've eaten lots of other kinds, but not croaks.
.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I fell out of two different kinds of watercraft Saturday morning.  




BubbaBlue said:


> You talking about my old blue one? Hope not. Is it cracked or something?


It's because I'm a chunky monkey and the yak kept threatening to go submarine on me. At times, I felt like I was paddling myself in a lifejacket  




fingersandclaws said:


> Tuna, BTW, you don't wanna borrow Jiro's yak. We drained 2 gallons from the hull after we got back.


As the poor experimental monkey on this trip, I used Jiro's "loaner" yak. Unless you don't value your life any or really like pain (or both :redface: ), I'd recommend not borrowing that thing. It's just not worth it brother!   


FB, no offense, but that yak is absolutely not not well suited for anything more than the lake on a calm day. Being quite unstable, with no handholds, and too easy to take on water, it would be a dangerous situation for a person not used to being in small watercrafts.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> Next time, I'll have to hang around a little longer so I can hop onto Tom's canoe or borrow one of Jiro's extra yak.


We did the best thing that night and stayed put and you were right not to go out because your trip afterwards would have been a wet one ...LOL !

So after the Amish boys made it out I asked Fingers if they were gonna try it and of course they were eager to get out and my response was "I aint scared" 
I found Tuna sleeping and he decided to get some rest for the next adventure and I wasn't sure I could row out alone against the wind  SO I then woke up AK and asked if he wanted to give it a go ... " What about the weight thing?" "are your sure it wont sink?" was his groggy response but we decided to give it a go.. We tried him on the back and me pushing off but the tide was high and the waves immediately filled the canoe .. We pulled it out and unloade and dumped the 50 gallons or so  and tried me going first and AK pushing off ... We got away from shore and tipped badly and as I said you cant lean like that I turned and saw he was facing backwards and soon lept as we lost balance ... I quickly bailed as well and saved the canoe from flipping over ... Pulled back in again and AK askes what now and I say I guess you're gonna have to try the yak and I wait till he is ready and try to launch with failure after failure  I could not keep it straight long enought to get away from the sand and kept turning sideways and getting blasted by the wash ... Finally I walk it out a few feet and hop in and get away ... AK follows but falls behind and returns to the shore ... I make it but a few times on the way out I debated turning around and if I thought I could have without flipping I just may have  . Strong North winds = Not good !
I got some nice croakers and about 30 or so tb flounder and one keeper at 18.125" ... a squeaker . Snapper blues , flounder , croaker , spot , sandperch , seabass , trout , and 1 white grunt for me ... Great fishing with all again and DONT bring the wind next time   
Awsome job Fishbait on the keepers ... Boy thats a nice trout  
That night there was Zero wind and I slept like a baby ... Crap ! 
It took forever to get out there


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

okimavich said:


> This is a follow on to TunaFish' Weekend Report (pt1).
> 
> After packing up two yaks and gear into my car, I proceeded to wait for 3 hours for a phone call telling me that the rest of the plastic armada was ready to go. At 10:58 P.M., I finally get the call and head out the door for CHP.
> 
> ...


HMMM You forgot to mention "your" nap  I dont know how you guys did that ... I would have rolled for sure just setting the hook in my sleep ! 
The missing jig ... Could the fish have shook the jig and it fall out of the bag they were in ?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice report guys. Sounds like another fun time you guys had out there. Hope to go out w/ you guys soon.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> It's because I'm a chunky monkey and the yak kept threatening to go submarine on me. At times, I felt like I was paddling myself in a lifejacket
> As the poor experimental monkey on this trip, I used Jiro's "loaner" yak. Unless you don't value your life any or really like pain (or both :redface: ), I'd recommend not borrowing that thing. It's just not worth it brother!
> FB, no offense, but that yak is absolutely not not well suited for anything more than the lake on a calm day. Being quite unstable, with no handholds, and too easy to take on water, it would be a dangerous situation for a person not used to being in small watercrafts.


That yak is a surf ski and is built to play in the surf with.

Don't think I would go out in heavy water with anything onboard of any value, like rods and stuff. You "will" get wet in a boat like that. Flipping it is part of playing with the thing. That's why it has an ankle tether.
.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

BubbaBlue said:


> OBTW oki... Never tried croaker roe before. Any good? I've eaten lots of other kinds, but not croaks.
> .


It was ok. The eggs are real small and the texture was just a bit smoother than white perch. I dashed some fingersnclaws special spice, double battered and then deep fried it. It didn't have a ton of flavor by itself, but if you like WP roe, you should find it tasty with some Old Bay or just salt/pepper/celery seeds.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

hengstthomas said:


> HMMM You forgot to mention "your" nap  I dont know how you guys did that ... I would have rolled for sure just setting the hook in my sleep !
> The missing jig ... Could the fish have shook the jig and it fall out of the bag they were in ?


Oh, yeah. I took so many naps between Friday afternoon and Saturday night, I forgot.  

Let's see. Once at home after work, once while waiting for the phone call, once on the pier, once laid out on the yak after the winds died down  and then once at the Royal Farm in Bridgeville on the way home.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Great day out on the water. After a false start at high tide, I ventured out again as the tide started going out. Arrived to the spot to see a bunch of sleepy fishermen tired from the pounding they had endured all morning. Well, I started throwing the TH special (ie., Gulp) along with a strip of spot and started pulling in tb flounder. Also had an occasional croaker in the mix along with 4 small sharks. The highlight of my day was my first keeper flounder at CHSP. It ran 19" and was a blast! I was so worried that he would freak out if his head broke the surface, so i leaned way over to net him about a foot down. I also got a 19.5" trout which gave me a good fight. All in all, had a great time. I thought I had caught a whole mess of spot the night before, but in the end, there were only a couple spot left in my cooler. I didn't count how many spot I cut up, but I must have gone through quite a bit. Tom, I took your advise and only tried to get 2-3 strips per spot, but most of these spot were pretty big so I went with 3. At first I thought it looked strange with this huge strip of spot and a little Gulp that was dwarfed by the fillet, but it sure does work. Thanks Sensei! I'll post pics when I download. 

Tuna, don't worry, that yak is fine, but it could use a seat for comfort. CT is a big (heavy) kid. Way too much weight for the rating on that yak. It wouldn't sit anywhere near as low with you in it. I didn't have any of the problems he had. For safety, I guess I need to limit guests to 200 lb max to borrow my spare from now on. 

Highlights:
1) Fishing with my buds. Boy we had a bunch of us out there. Fingers, Oki, Tuna, TH, AK, 1OBXnut, and me.
2) Laughing in the car on the way home. Thanks for driving Fingers!
3) Snagged an Amish fellow on my line. Not his line, but him. Turned out to be a great guy and we had a nice conversation on the beach while I was waiting to be able to go out. Hope I see him out again.
4) First keeper flounder and trout from the "Wash Tub".
5) No back pain lugging stuff to the beach.
6) Love them DE rules on Sabiki!
7) Rusty Rudder buffet. 
8) Tons of spot and croaker.

Lowlights:
1) Gotta get a new anchor line.  
2) Wished Chump had been there to fish the blue blitz on shore.  

Product Review: I got my new Roleez wheels just in time for our trip and put them to good use. They were flawless. I straped them to the bottom of the yak around the middle so the weight was almost balanced and it was almost effortless to pick the front up. The big balloon wheels glide over sand really well. Only issue is that it's big, I'm sure it will fit in my yak, but I was in a rush to get out on the water so I just bungeed it down and headed out.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Oh, yeah. I took so many naps between Friday afternoon and Saturday night, I forgot.
> 
> Let's see. Once at home after work, once while waiting for the phone call, once on the pier, once laid out on the yak after the winds died down  and then once at the Royal Farm in Bridgeville on the way home.


All these photo ops and the only pic Tuna takes is this!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> All these photo ops and the only pic Tuna takes is this!


Love the white bucket in the pic


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

It was fun hangin' out with you fellas. TH you're a beast!! thought you'd be wore out from that Angel ray/shark (whatever it was) but I was starving, share'd a bag of Beef Jerky and a few granola bars with AK (oh yeah! thanks for the shark wake up call!)
Next time I hope to be proplerly prepaired and not have to walk back and forth so many times from the yak to the truck..(keep forgeting 1 thing after another, shoes, seat, life jacket..)

After the buffet, I headed to Old inlet for a few things and then IRI north(fell asleep), woke up walked around didn't see anything (but the water was moving!!)so I left and headed to OCI. I got as far as Bethany, said the heck with it and went home.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for thinking of me, FB. Glad you guys had a great time. So, the big Roleez worked out? I'm glad. So, you recommend the big one over the "mini"?

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> Thanks for thinking of me, FB. Glad you guys had a great time. So, the big Roleez worked out? I'm glad. So, you recommend the big one over the "mini"?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chump


Never used a mini before, but you can't go wrong with the regular size. With a yak as big as yours, I don't think you will have a problem stowing it either. I'll PM you a link.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

What? No sympathy flounder?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

He only believes in sympathy fish when it's coming from someone else.  opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

There ain't no fish at CHSP, at least not on the end of my line. Good fishin' with ya boys. We'll do it again, and now that I've got my secret weapon sorted out, i'm good to go.  

BTW, I though Amish people weren't allowed to use modern technology? Those boys had their Ocean kayaks rigged pretty good and were into the croaker all day. They headed off to the outer wall . . . brave!!! And they spoke english just fine TH!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

emanuel said:


> What? No sympathy flounder?


Fingers got a sympathy flounder from Tom, but he didn't feel like cleaning fish, so it was handed down to me. The option of a flounder or trout dinner was extended to Fingers, but respect kept him from accepting the offer since both were my firsts. 

AK is purely a capitalist fisherman. The socialist concept is completely foreign to him. Strangely, his best friend, French, is a social purist, giving away all his catch 100% of the time. Hmm.... I wonder what that means...... opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Fingers got a sympathy flounder from Tom, but he didn't feel like cleaning fish, so it was handed down to me. The option of a flounder or trout dinner was extended to Fingers, but respect kept him from accepting the offer since both were my firsts.
> 
> AK is purely a capitalist fisherman. The socialist concept is completely foreign to him. Strangely, his best friend, French, is a social purist, giving away all his catch 100% of the time. Hmm.... I wonder what that means...... opcorn: opcorn:


Oh boy. Here we go again... opcorn: 

BTW, is it a new WBB rule to have an avatar of FB fishing? If so, I'm not in compliance.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> AK is purely a capitalist fisherman. The socialist concept is completely foreign to him.


I give away a lot of my catch...just not to you bamas!  My fish giving's got a waiting list!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> BTW, is it a new WBB rule to have an avatar of FB fishing? If so, I'm not in compliance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chump


Oh no! Why do I sense that the yak nap pic is not going away any time soon......


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Cobra Fish'n'Dive: $1000
Roleez Cart: $100
Rods, reels and tackle: $500
Killing your friends' backs trying to get this monstrosity to the beach: free, except for Physical Therapy sessions later
White bucket: free, but got stolen, so -1 white bucket! 

Being so tired from hauling the aircraft carrier around that you fall asleep on the beach and _having it captured on film to be shared on the internet_: *PRICELESS*


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Dang, someone did snatch my white bucket! Oh well, actually I forgot about it and left it on the beach. It wasn't actually mine, but my friends, so I guess I owe him a white bucket....


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Someone stole a white bucket from a member of the White Bucket Brigade ...  Who'd a thunk it~!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Wannabe.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice Job !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

sounds like it was a great time.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Here are some of the fish pics from our trip.

19.5" Trout and 19" flounder









Bunch of croakers and a couple leftover spot.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Awe Chit!!!!*

FB actually had a report and caught fish w/o help from AK or OK.... and FNC didn't provide a sample from the freezer... Just amazing....


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Here are some of the fish pics from our trip.
> 
> 19.5" Trout and 19" flounder
> 
> ...


Happiness is a sink full of fish. That's beautiful, man!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

okimavich said:


> The lineup, dressed and ready for dinner.


I love this pic. Roly poly fish heads... eat'em up yum!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Desperado said:


> I love this pic. Roly poly fish heads... eat'em up yum!


LMAO


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG!! that pic of the fishes looks like the WBB gang!! LMAO!! All lined up I see Yul, Jiro, Oki, Cyg, Tuna and Chump. It all just makes too much sense now.

Just bustin your chops. I could'nt resist.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

KT_UMCP said:


> OMG!! that pic of the fishes looks like the WBB gang!! LMAO!! All lined up I see Yul, Jiro, Oki, Cyg, Tuna and Chump. It all just makes too much sense now.
> 
> Just bustin your chops. I could'nt resist.


I call dibs on the one in the center with his mouth open!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishbait said:


> I call dibs on the one in the center with his mouth open!


No, you get the one with it's eyes closed.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

KT_UMCP said:


> OMG!! that pic of the fishes looks like the WBB gang!! LMAO!! All lined up I see Yul, Jiro, Oki, Cyg, Tuna and Chump. It all just makes too much sense now.
> 
> Just bustin your chops. I could'nt resist.


LOL!!!


----------

